

Developer Must Read: Objective-C Blocks. circa 1998. - frytaz
http://users.telenet.be/stes/block98.html

======
allenbrunson
uh oh. that's written by David Stes, a major troll. he made
comp.lang.objective-c completely unusable for years.

if he found out that Apple had finally implemented blocks, he would definitely
be finding some problem with it, rest assured. that guy hated Apple for some
reason.

